# Best source for male guppies?



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone know where the best place to go for getting male fancy guppies? Aquabid and liveaquaria refuse to sell them in anything other than pairs, trios, or females only, and all but the LFS waaaaaay across town (1 hr drive round trip) have rather bland guppies. I suppose worst case I can always buy the pairs on aquabid and then give away the females, but that seems rather wasteful and I don't know that the LFS will appreciate not getting any males... I ask because I'll be moving my current squad of 6 boys into a 75 gallon tank in a few weeks and I'm looking add some to the group without dealing with baby explosions. Any suggestions would help, thanks!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

put an ad on craigslist, anyone who does have males and females has some to spare, or even this board, I know a few people here have endlers they sell.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

luananeko said:


> Anyone know where the best place to go for getting male fancy guppies? Aquabid and liveaquaria refuse to sell them in anything other than pairs, trios, or females only, and all but the LFS waaaaaay across town (1 hr drive round trip) have rather bland guppies. I suppose worst case I can always buy the pairs on aquabid and then give away the females, but that seems rather wasteful and I don't know that the LFS will appreciate not getting any males... I ask because I'll be moving my current squad of 6 boys into a 75 gallon tank in a few weeks and I'm looking add some to the group without dealing with baby explosions. Any suggestions would help, thanks!


If you live close to Massachusetts or in I will glad to send you some of my firered ones. Or if you can send me a vase with a pre-paid shipping package I will send you probably 10 healthy young fire red.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

sion342 said:


> If you live close to Massachusetts or in I will glad to send you some of my firered ones. Or if you can send me a vase with a pre-paid shipping package I will send you probably 10 healthy young fire red.


Sadly I'm on the opposite coast from you... I tend to prefer the cobra and snakeskin varieties anyhow. I appreciate the offer though!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

luananeko said:


> Anyone know where the best place to go for getting male fancy guppies? Aquabid and liveaquaria refuse to sell them in anything other than pairs, trios, or females only, and all but the LFS waaaaaay across town (1 hr drive round trip) have rather bland guppies. I suppose worst case I can always buy the pairs on aquabid and then give away the females, but that seems rather wasteful and I don't know that the LFS will appreciate not getting any males... I ask because I'll be moving my current squad of 6 boys into a 75 gallon tank in a few weeks and I'm looking add some to the group without dealing with baby explosions. Any suggestions would help, thanks!


I live in Independence Mo. If you find yourself in the area let me know. I will give you any Guppy you like!


----------

